# Fishing Report fm Lesner Bridge



## tunaswo (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got back fm Lesner Bridge. All the conditions were right, out-going tide, water temp 47 deg or so according to Big Mike. Chucked storms and cannonball jigs at the pilings for an hour or so. No hits. About six people down there, only one guy reported having a hit. Something has changed with Stripers this year. Hope this helps. John


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

DAM ITS SLOW OUT THERE

I know the fish are there but they seem finicky this year.. I caught my share but put in alot of time too. Im still looking for my over the slot fish


----------



## MidnightHunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm going out there tonight to try it out, hope to god something changes between here and now with these darn fish, i was just saying to myself last night, " these things must be really damn picky or Im doing something wrong ". I dont think im doing anything wrong, i have a crap load of different storm chasers,flash foils,mirro lures,wind cheaters,jigs,spec rigs,bucktails and more... 

This year with these stripers have got me really discouraged and frustrated, ive only caught 2 this year a 22" and a 28"er... I hope my luck changes tonight.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

With these water temperatures the fish are slower, its possible that stationary cut bait that's not flying by along with the current may out produce the lures.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Its been a slow season all aroud for stripers.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*This thread is enough to make one...*

:--|.

When I saw the title I got all jazzed up that it would be a good report.


----------



## MidnightHunter (Dec 7, 2005)

just got home from going out there 12/[email protected] so far nothing, no one showing any signs of action... imma head back out just alittle around 1130pm... try it again NO ACTION at the Spit what so ever water is way too rough.


----------



## tunaswo (Oct 13, 2005)

*Am not seeing baitfish like I was*

For whatever reason, am not seeing the small menhaden, peanut bunker, about 4 inches long or so like I was back in the October time frame in along the shore. About two weeks ago when I was out in a friends boat, many stripers just prior to Cape Henry Light. Cleaned the stripers and they were filled with 4 or 5 inch baitfish, which explains why they were hitting the storms so actively. They look like what they eat. Did not see any baitfish today when I walked the shore. So, don't think it is the water temp, so much as the baitfish not being near shore.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think its the lack of bait in my opinion. It has been no where to found since Mid OCT at lesner. Ive had a few good nights out on the naval base fishing the carrier piers. Gotta be careful they will tell you to leave if security sees you. I caught like 30 fish one night this year but they all were between 16-24 inches nothing big just schoolies. still fun on light tackle.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't think they are here yet, the striper bite is still red hot in Jersey?! Who knows?! Anyone been trying the ocean beaches for them yet?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

GotchaMack said:


> I don't think they are here yet, the striper bite is still red hot in Jersey?! Who knows?! Anyone been trying the ocean beaches for them yet?



By the time the Jersy fish get here the Bay season could be over. ypull be drivuing to Sandbridge every day looking for fish.


----------



## tunaswo (Oct 13, 2005)

*Have caught stripers too on naval base*

There were lots of stripers and bait fish back in October, much like with the previous post. Now, for whatever reason, the baitfish are not present. Nothing jumping at night, maybe one or two jumps. Managed to catch a small one last week, about 15 inches, but not at all like it was. There was one morning a couple of months ago when I caught 20 or 30 stripers in a couple of hours. They would nail the four inch storm all the way back in and eventually one would hook himself. Not the least bit subtle. Was using 20LB ANDE Power Pro. Tends not to wind knot as much as regular power pro. No bluefish either, strange... Gotta be the baitfish. Water has been more than warm enough for bait fish to be present.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fishman said:


> By the time the JHersy fish get here the Bay season could be over. ypull be drivuing to Sandbridge every day looking for fish.


Anybody want to carpool?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

slow to start...slow to end...where were the yellow bellies?...nothing normal about this year...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> where were the yellow bellies?...


Hell, where were the spanish??

At least we had a good drum season. 

No, make that a great drum run.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Kill of the sissy fish has begun?*

Anyone remember that post?

Man that dude didnt know what he was talkin about


----------

